# MAC OS install using an external CD?



## krocodial (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it possible to re install Mac OS X Tiger onto a MacBook using an external CD drive? Either an external CD drive connected to a USB port or by connecting to a second MAC and using the internal CD drive on that machine. 

My internal CD drive is broken (rarely used even when working) and I am looking at an alternative to paying $200 for a new one so I can re-install the OS. Thanks.

:wave:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

An external drive will work fine. Stick the DVD into an external DVD drive plugged into the USB port, turn it on, then turn the MacBook on and hold down the option key. It should show up on the boot menu.


----------



## krocodial (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Sinclair TM.

One more question re remote CD drive. 

Would you know if I connected an I Book via firewire to the MB and booted the I Book in target disk mode would the MB see the I Book CD drive? And the important part, would I be able to reload a fresh install of OS X Tiger from that CD drive onto the MB?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Booting the iBook in target disk mode does turn it into an external hard drive, but it will not allow you to use the iBook's DVD drive.


----------

